# Car Tax



## SStevo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I wonder if anybody can give me some advice on car tax.

I am exporting my car over to Cyprus in a couple of weeks it will arrive in Cyprus on 18th July, HOWEVER my UK road tax runs out at the end of June.

Where will I stand when I arrive in Cyprus to pick my car up, will I be able to drive it away from the dock????

Am I best to renew my road tax for another six months prior to coming out? or do I apply for Cyprus Road tax as soon as I get to Cyprus???

My husband and I are moving out on 30th June so not long to go now, I am getting very nervous and excited, I have been reading the threads on here for the last six months and they have been very helpful so here's hoping you can help me with this little dilemma 

Thanks


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

SStevo said:


> or do I apply for Cyprus Road tax as soon as I get to Cyprus???



I wonder if there's anything to stop you applying before you come out? It can be done online via JCC and the only info they (JCC on behalf of the Road Transport Department) is the registration number and an ID number for you. The ID number can be part of your passport number. 

You can only buy by the half or whole year so it's not like it'd cost extra to do it in early June. 

The link to JCC is here. Below is a screenshot of the signup page. Once you've paid the tax disc appears for you to print out. It used to be that it went in on the windscreen but not anymore. In theory you don't actually need a copy. Ours is in the car, just in case ;-)

Mands

https://www.jccsmart.com/rtd/index.aspx


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Really no point in paying the UK Road Fund any more. You may as well register it here as soon as you arrive, and pay the road tax at the same time. All road tax here runs out on Dec31, and you can pay for 12 months (From Jan 1), or 6 months (from Jan 1, and Jul 1).
I don't think they will stop you leaving the port without it.


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

SStevo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wonder if anybody can give me some advice on car tax.
> 
> ...



Hi you will be able to leave the port without it, as it needs to be on cypriot plates to get the road tax, so you will have to pay duty and registration, then get your road tax, 
Dont buy any road tax for the uk as its not valid over here.


:confused2::confused2: ooohh i have just read the 1st bit of your post, silly me, the best thing to do is phone the company who is shipping your car, they will know what you need to do, who are you shipping with?


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Beth&Dell said:


> Hi you will be able to leave the port without it, as it needs to be on cypriot plates to get the road tax, so you will have to pay duty and registration, then get your road tax,


You know, ignore what I suggested 'cos I think Beth is right. We back-paid our road tax once we got our Cypriot plates. Until then we carried the C104, the temporary import licence, in the car. 

So, it doesn't save you any money but at least you won't need to worry about the road tax for a while.

Sorry for the confusion,
Mands


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Once you get the car, you will have a 'yellow' slip of paper, which you need to carry with you in the car, ( with all the other car docs) this will satisfy any police that stop you. Once you get through the job of registering the car ( this took us 11 months) then you can pay on line for the road tax. Our biggest problem was getting the cars insured as without a Cypriot registration only a cover note for 3 months was issued and no UK insurance would cover us once we arrived in Cyprus except for a very short time.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Once you get the car, you will have a 'yellow' slip of paper, which you need to carry with you in the car, ( with all the other car docs) this will satisfy any police that stop you. Once you get through the job of registering the car ( this took us 11 months) then you can pay on line for the road tax. Our biggest problem was getting the cars insured as without a Cypriot registration only a cover note for 3 months was issued and no UK insurance would cover us once we arrived in Cyprus except for a very short time.


Is you car Duty Free? We paid the duty on our car and had it registered in about 2 hours, of which 90 minutes was in the queue to pay!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

potamiou said:


> Is you car Duty Free? We paid the duty on our car and had it registered in about 2 hours, of which 90 minutes was in the queue to pay!


Yes it was duty free, we had to keep going back to the customs to extend the 'yellow slip' until we had gone through the immigration process.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Yes it was duty free, we had to keep going back to the customs to extend the 'yellow slip' until we had gone through the immigration process.


That will be the difference then. As our car was only 1.5l engine, and was a few years old, the duty was so low that it wasn't worth the hassle of going the duty-free route.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Once you get the car, you will have a 'yellow' slip of paper, which you need to carry with you in the car, ( with all the other car docs) this will satisfy any police that stop you. Once you get through the job of registering the car ( this took us 11 months) then you can pay on line for the road tax. Our biggest problem was getting the cars insured as without a Cypriot registration only a cover note for 3 months was issued and no UK insurance would cover us once we arrived in Cyprus except for a very short time.


The yellow slip is the C104. It took us over two years to get our Cypriot registration so I'm rather envious of your 11 months! 

GAN were happy to insure the car, on UK plates, for that entire time.

Mands


----------

